# [Guide] How to make CS:GO run at effective 120/144Hz & Other FAQ's ?? [56k warning]



## d3p (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, its close to 10-11 months since i started playing CS GO & now i find it much addictive than any other games around.

This Guide will help users to achieve a much smoother gameplay with any Quad Core, decent graphics card & lastly with 120Hz or 144Hz panels. Also might be helpful, if you are playing the game at competitive level.

*Step 1 : Configuring your Rig*

Configuring the Graphics Card is pretty important, in order to achieve a good FPS.

For NVIDIA Cards follow the below steps. For AMD Cards, i will be posting soon.

1). Open NVIDIA Control Panel.

*i.imgur.com/cNPqdOu.png


2). Set the "Adjust Image Settings" to Performance.

*i.imgur.com/ukn226J.png


3). Turn On/Off the below settings in Manage 3D Settings. 

*i.imgur.com/pjeDjXI.png
*i.imgur.com/9DW3DDE.png

I have created a separate profile for CS:GO. You can either Configure it as Global Settings or application specific, in case you don't play any other games.


4). Refresh Rate to 120Hz or 144Hz. [Different Monitors have different refresh rates. Go with the highest available from the below setting]

*i.imgur.com/v0m3qkn.png


5). Turn your "Digital Vibrance"  to somewhere between 85-100%, this will enhance the contrasts and colors of CSGO, because the maps are "greyed-out", and you can't see as much if you leave it on 50%. 

*i.imgur.com/KynI2wH.png


6). Aspect Ratio [Purely User preference. Usage of 4:3, 16:10 or 16:9 formats depending on your Graphics Card]

*i.imgur.com/T90KXeD.png


7). Mouse Sensitivity Settings.

Set the mouse sensitivity at 6/11 from the Pointer Options.

Access Pointer Option tab from Control Panel -> Hardware and Sound -> Mouse -> Pointer Options.

*i.imgur.com/AssQ8TH.png

Since i've used most of the decent mices like Steelseries Sensei Heat Orange [Raw], Steelseries Rival, Steelseries Ikari Laser & Razer Imperator, Razer Deathadder. Follow the below CPI settings from Steelseries Engine.
Again this is purely personal. With Lower Resolution, low CPI Settings make me more accurate & easier to handle weapon recoils of AK-47 or GalilAR.

*i.imgur.com/2XayOcz.png


*Step 2 : CS:GO In-Game Settings Part 1*

Usage of Configuration Files for more Customized Settings.

Before explaining you how autoexec.cfg or Config.cfg works & what commands to be used, i would recommend you to get a clear base or Default Installation Files and settings.

1). Right Click on Counter Strike : Global Offensive -> Properties -> Local Files Tab -> Verify Integrity of Game Cache.

By doing so, it will delete all the subscribed maps & re-download them. Also it will verify if any missing file & download them too. This might take a while depending on the your Internet Speed.

*i.imgur.com/8aswBDp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Okqae37.jpg

2). Getting Config Files from Pro-Players. You can search of Google of any Pro-Players settings & use them. But few things need to be taken care, instead of using the file directly.

Here is the link to the config files, i use. The 7.z [zip] File contains only one files. "Autoexec.cfg"

Link :  *CSGO_d3p_autoexec.cfg*

*Autoexec.cfg* : This file contains all the commands about fps, rates to the server & bindings etc etc..

So after you downloaded it and the first thing you do is open “autoexec.cfg” with notepad. Usually what you set in your autoexec are your rates and your bindings.
Rates are the commands that changes the value of the amount of date you receive and give to the server. They will register your shots on the rates you’ve given, so if you have the bad rates, your shots wont register properly and the bullet won’t go where you want it to go. 

The rates you should use are the these :

```
cl_interp "0" : calculates all the posibilties of where a player could be on the map, the lower the better.

cl_interp_ratio "1" : same as above.

cl_cmdrate "128" : This is the number of times per second the client informs the server of your actions.

cl_updaterate "128" : Times per second the sever informs you what’s going on on the map.

rate "128" : This is the maximum bits/second the server will send to your client, 128000 is good.

fps_max “129” : The maximum framerate ( images/second ) you want your CS:GO to refresh on, I leave mine on 129 so it blocks on 128 which is equal to the rates ( not necessary)

cl_forcepreload "1" : it simply boosts your game's FPS to help "absorb" the lag on slower computers.
```

This file needs no modification and can be directly used in the game folder with the above configuration as modified by me.
Save this file in " X:\Games\SteamLibrary\SteamApps\common\Counter-Strike Global Offensive\csgo\cfg\ "

X : Drive where the Steam library is located.

3). Set Launch Options.
Launch options will force some commands on the startup of your CS:GO. Here is the list of commands i use.

"-console -high -threads 8 -freq 120 -novid -noforcemparms -noforcemaccel -noforcemspd +mat_vignette_enable 0 +exec autoexec.cfg"


```
-console : Open Console, whenever you launch the game.
-high : Forces the game to use max priority.
-thread 4 or 8 : Forces the game to utilize 4 cores or 8 cores depending on your Processor.
-novid : Skips the intro, while launching game.
-noforcemparms, -noforcemaccel, -noforcemspd : No Mouse Acceleration.
+exec autoexec.cfg : Runs the configured Autoexec.cfg automatically.
```

*i.imgur.com/gbs8tBG.jpg

You can also run the autoexec.cfg file manually. Open the game. Open console & type " exec autoexec" & hit Enter.

Type "net_graph 3" in console to know the FPS, SV Rates, Tick Value. You can disable the same by typing "net_graph 0" in console.


*Step 3 : CS:GO In-Game Settings Part 2*

These settings are purely user preferred & will surely help you in increasing FPS along with maximizing your gameplay.

1). Video Options : 

Since i use a 4:3 Format in a 1920 x 1080p Native Resolution Monitor, i will get 2 black bars on each side. Set the desired resolution.
Use whatever on that fits you the most. Lower resolution gives you bigger models but decreases the quality. Its pretty important for any CS GO gamer to rely on Performance over Texture Quality.

*i.imgur.com/Z8f11ui.jpg


Now hover over to Advance Settings & use the below settings to maximize your gameplay in terms of performance than quality.
In the advanced tab, everything is on low/off.  The only 2 things I leave on high/on are models, so I can recognize every character perfectly and multicore enabled gives you a better performance if your CPU has multiple cores.

*i.imgur.com/j59gVxP.jpg


2).  Audio Settings : 

I have set the Music Volume to "0", since i don't want the Game to play music, the moment i start my game. Same with Playing Audio in background, which is quite distracting when playing at Competitive level.

*i.imgur.com/3bQ8NPF.jpg


3). Keyboard & Mouse Settings [Important]

Since we don't want mouse acceleration, its suggested to turn it off. This helps us with Aiming & makes easier to handle weapon recoil.

*i.imgur.com/dwZIowu.jpg


Set the Mouse Sensitivity between 2-5. This is purely user preferred. Since i don't like to move my mouse a lot, i use a higher sensitivity with a medium size Mouse Pad. Having a low sensitivity might require lots of hand movements with mouse & might increase fatigue.
Refer the below for more details about Mouse Acceleration.

[youtube]M-KeXyqZU7Y[/youtube]

4). Cursor / Crosshair Settings & Creating user specific Cursor Styles.

Different Cursor Styles are available in the Game Settings. One can also create their own cursor by using Console or define the parameters in the "Autoexec.cfg" Configuration file.

*i.imgur.com/dJgs0rG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yDSaAv9.jpg


Basic Commands for Custom Cursor Styles are listed below with explanations.


```
cl_crosshairsize "x" : Decides the size of the Crosshair.
cl_crosshaircolor "x" : Decides the color of the Crosshair.
cl_crosshairdot "x" : Decides either the Crosshair dot ON or OFF. Values are "0" or"1"
cl_crosshairgap "x" : Decides the gap between the Crosshair lines.
cl_crosshairstyle "x" : Decides the type of Crosshair, based on the value entered.
cl_crosshairthickness "x" : Decides the amount of thickness of the Crosshair lines.
```

I would recommend to watch the below video for more information on different Crosshair Settings.

[youtube]XR0-YGgfMQ4[/youtube]

Now almost all the necessary settings are configured & you must be getting more or less a fixed FPS while playing in any server throughout the world. 
Let me know, in case any topic is missed out or any settings can be improved.
Keep fragging.

Stay tuned for AMD Card Settings.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 1, 2014)

Use the below tool to generate code for your own crosshair. 

*www.krisskarbo.com/csgocrosshair/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2014)

amd setting also...........


----------



## d3p (Jun 21, 2014)

Sry, dude. No one to help me around. So no AMD Catalyst Settings


----------

